# Ovaries vs. IBS



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I was diagnosed with IBS a few years ago and have been trying medication after medication, and nothing seems to be helping. The doctors did a few tests as they were a little concerned that nothing was showing that there was anything wrong with my bowel in the tests. The doctors now believe that it has been my ovaries that have been causing my problems all along. They said that there is cysts on my ovaries and that I probably have ovarian tumours. I am kinda scared about this and am wondering what they do about this? All I ever wanted was to have children, will I still be able to? What sort of procedure do they do for this? Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

the tumors are also called fibroids, usually unless it's cancer which fibroids are rarely, and I'm sure they would have said cancer. I have fibroids which is a less scary name for it and they may not affect you at all or may causing cramp type feeling. Most women have cysts but never feel them. Sometimes it can interfere with having children, but usually if you can't conceive they give you treatment and you can. Look up fibroids or PCOS if that is what you have.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I also have cysts. I just found out about them this past month. I usually get a dull ache where my right ovary is, every couple of months. They think the cysts are causing that pain. But from what I've been told it's very common. As for having babies, well I'm also talking to my doctor about this on Tuesday. I had a miscarriage last June, it took 8 months to concieve that time. And I haven't been able to get pregnant ever since the miscarriage yet. Almost a year now. So I'm also wondering if the cysts are to blame. I have a 4 year old son, so I'm actually thinking about not having anymore. With all these health problems I seriously wonder how I could put my body through another pregnancy. Sorry I don't know anything about the tumors though. I just get cysts. I would have a long talk with your doctor if I were you, get all the answers to all of your questions. I know how scary it can be. Did they tell you that they think your IBS is really from the cysts and tumors? I'm IBS-D and the doctor seemed to think they were two different problems. I'll let you know what my doctor said about getting pregnant and having cysts though. Hang in there!!Jennifer


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

YEah the doctors now believe, that I do not have IBS at all but it is cysts and tumours. I am in so much pain and make serveral trips to the hospital a month, so maybe there is help out there !?


----------

